# Best phone under 25000?



## mnnueltuttu (Oct 31, 2010)

Dear friends,

I love phone and technology like any other person in the world.I want to buy a mobile phone for my personal use,I am a student and i would like to read pdf text books on the mobile phones.
My preferances are

Budget 25000

OS Any Os but if it android it is better

Brand : Nokia,Sony,Samsung,HTC 

Uses: Reading pdf files maximum size per file 100mb,Listening to  

music,sometime viewing movies,

Others:Maximum large screen size,Camera is not necessary but if it is there should not be utter waste,Battery life maximum possible,good build quality,moderate level of apps availability,


----------



## suyash_123 (Nov 2, 2010)

1. NOKIA N8  symabian 3
2. HTC legend (android)
3. samsung galaxy s (27k  )  andoid 2.2
4. HTC desire (28K  )   anroid 2.1
5. samsung WAVE (bada os)
6. Moto XT720 Milestone  (and 2.2)
7. Nokia C7 (comming soon )
8. sony Xperia X10 : 26k , sony xperia mini :14 k, sony Xperia x8 : 15k


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2010)

my choice would be 
samsung galaxy s
Moto XT720 Milestone


wont recommend to get N8 untill it prove its performance with symbian 3


----------



## azzu (Nov 2, 2010)

moto milestone..
Samsung galaxy s , worth the money


----------



## red dragon (Nov 2, 2010)

Galaxy S.It is an easy decision.


----------



## NainO (Nov 2, 2010)

Either go for xperia x10 or galaxy s. Both have 4 inch sceen and 1 ghz processor...
Xperia x10 is very good phone...
But galaxy s is the ultimate phone with ultimate features. Its screen is best in phone industry and it has hummingbird chipset(1 ghz) which is manufactured by samsung itself. Hummingbird is faster than both snapdragon(by qualcomm) and a8(by apple). It even have graphics accelerator...


----------



## ico (Nov 2, 2010)

Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## Sathish (Nov 3, 2010)

samsung galaxy s has three models ..only i9000 model is best
if u stick the budget, simply go for htc legend..


----------



## the_souvik (Nov 3, 2010)

N8 all the way(not really) . Because Galaxy S is a very able competition.


----------

